# Acrylic stain over oil based stain



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

DaveandDee said:


> My house has olympic oil based stain and I want to restain with behr acrylic based stain as recommended by consumer reports. will this work?


Well? ...You already know what a leading consumer reporting mag says, so what does Behr say?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Please read the BEHR comments from actual consumers on the Consumer Reports site. Most fall into the "What were you thinking...?" category.

You could put something like Sherwin Williams solid color stain over dried semi-transparent stain. You can get it tinted to any color in the SW collection.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

DaveandDee said:


> My house has olympic oil based stain and I want to restain with behr acrylic based stain as recommended by consumer reports. will this work?


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

As oil-base stains age the solvents and vehicles disappear leaving a trail of dried pigment behind. Test an area by wire-brushing or pressure washing to see how much of the old pigment comes off. If you have what you consider a stainable surface, try a quality semi-solid or solid stain like Cabot's. Also, remember that most all stain jobs eventually get painted.


----------

